# Help me decide



## scarbelly (Apr 2, 2011)

So I wake up this morning and Mrs Scar asks me what I want her to make with our sourdough starter

I need some help

Here are my choices

Sourdough Cinnamon Rasin Knot








Sourdough Smoked Chedder and Onion Rolls







Or maybe some of Bassmans Cinnamon Rolls







What do you think - I think I am going to ask for the last two. She will bake Sunday so I have time to decide


----------



## tjoff (Apr 2, 2011)

I vote for the cinnamon rolls


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2011)

All three!!!!


----------



## chefrob (Apr 2, 2011)

jebus gary..........yer killin me!


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 2, 2011)

Scar, that's just mean to tease like that!  The bottom two, now I hope you plan to share.


----------



## ellymae (Apr 2, 2011)

Hum... used to like you...

I vote for all three!


----------



## nwdave (Apr 2, 2011)

And I just got finished feeding my sourdough babies!!  Personally, I vote for the Bassman Cinnamon Rolls.  I vaguely remember these being posted way back when (these days, if it's more than a week old, it's way back when).  Gotta get the recipes for all these goodies.


----------



## porked (Apr 2, 2011)

The cheddar and onion rolls here please. I can think of some nice things to put inside 'em.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm voting for all three!


----------



## lugnutz (Apr 2, 2011)

cheddar and onion..got any pulled pork or brisket to put on them?


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 2, 2011)

Majority Rules...  *ALL THREE!!!*


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Majority Rules...  *ALL THREE!!!*


I agree with all the guys in the majority-------*ALL 3 !*

No question about it!

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm with ya I'd have to ask for some of 2 and 3


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm slobberin' over those cinnamon rolls!!!

TJ


----------



## jakerz66 (Apr 2, 2011)

Cheddar onion, but you gatt a have desert so your going to need some cinnamon rolls too.....


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes Please.


----------



## bassman (Apr 3, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't turn down any of them, Gary.  I'll just sit back and see what you come up with.


----------



## venture (Apr 3, 2011)

Do we get to taste before we decide?

Good luck and good smoking!


----------



## chefrob (Apr 3, 2011)

what he hell...........it sunday already!


----------

